
Linux Kernel Library - throwaway000002
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1511.0/01898.html
======
anonymousDan
Cool. So what (if any) implications does this have for providing a linux based
rump kernel? Is it basically aiming to do the same rearchitecting/cleanup of
the Linux Kernel that NetBSD did in order to support things like rump kernels?

------
nickpsecurity
Is this basically rump kernels for Linux or am I misreading it?

~~~
LukeShu
That is my reading of it as well.

------
lsaferite
I love how the anti-spam filter messed up the git repo name.

~~~
hga
Yeah; helpfully rendered in URL form in this followup message:
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/11/3/754](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/11/3/754)

